# Animal Lover!!!



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I have many animals, excluding the 2 pet rats. I have 1 dog, 3 cats, 1 ferret, 2 parakeets, and lots of fish (Including 3 bettas)! Of course, they aren't all mine considering I still live at home with the parents. As soon as I move out, I am looking to get a pet hedgehog.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Hedgehogs are so cute!

I live with my parents also, and I have-

3 rats
2 cats
1 dog
1 horse
5 chickens

It's kind of like a zoo-farm-thing around here, especially when the busy season for rescues comes around. (summer!) I can end up with birds, squirrels, kittens, dogs, snakes, bunnies, and every other thing that moves, whether it's orphaned, wounded, or a foster for the humane society.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have 11 rats and a hedgehog of my own  sphinx is cool and all but i think i will stick with my rats once she passes on. she just isnt interactive like i like


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have:
4 rats (soon to be 6)
8 dogs
1 cat
1 turtle


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Well... currently I have (at my house too, all my animals now live with me):
2 dogs
2 cats
34 rats
1 canary
2 horses
80 gallon fish aquarium

In July I will be getting chickens.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Chickens are awesome!<3 They have a ton of personality, especially the roosters. What breed are you getting?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I have: 2 Horses, 1 Dog, and 2 Cats. I used to have 3 Ferrets I miss my lil' guys. If anyone sees a threesome for sale in or around Texas that include a huge cinnamon male, a silver mitt male and a tiny darker colored female pm me.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Well.... Between my Fiance and I we have...

11 Beardies
1 cockatiel
1 Crested Gecko
2 Leopard Geckos
1 Dog
1 horse
3 Ferrets
16 Rats
2 Beta Fishies.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I recently moved out of my parents house to go to college. So living with me, I have 4 female rats, 1 male holland lop rabbit, and 1 sulcata tortoise. At home with my parents, I still have my 3 red ear sliders, 1 river cooter, 2 kenyan sand boas, 2 cats, and 4 dogs.


----------



## tylerjones553 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 Dogs Both are Boxer they are very Funny and comical.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Hedgies are so cute! We have a bunch at my job that I always play with.

I currently have:
1 American Pit bull Terrier 
1 Bearded Dragon
1 Frilled Dragon
1 American Shorthair Cat (calico)
3 Ratties (obviously lol)


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a few pets, but i used to have more. 
I am owned by one male neutered boxer, Jackyl Brutus Burns. He is 8 months 2 weeks and 1 day old as of today 
I am owned by one female spayed cat, Pandora Anne Burns. I have had her for over 2 years, I inherited her from a friend when he passed.
I am owned by two male rats, both intact, as i do not plan on getting a female and will not be breeding. They are a grey hooded dumbo earred, Mr. Peterson, and a brown with white belly regular earred, Mr. Rogers.

Later on i will be getting a tan hooded male rat, as soon as my husband quits whining about how the rats pee on him


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

I will soon have three ratties, picking them up on Wednesday! They will be the only pets to live in my apartment.

But I also have 1 Golden Retriever- Lexi- who is my dog but lives at my parents' still. I wish she could live with me but she's just not happy there, apartment is too small and I'm not home enough to walk her as much as she'd like. She just turned six, but she is my baby.

And I have a Himalayan rabbit, Bella. She is about two years old. She also lives at my parents' house still because she is an outdoor rabbit mainly and loves to dig holes in her inclosed yard. I don't think my landlord would enjoy holes in the carpet!


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

One horse, five hamsters, two gerbils, a corn snake and three(Soon to be six) rats :3


----------

